
Can the world produce enough cobalt for electric vehicles? - known
https://www.economist.com/business/2018/12/01/can-the-world-produce-enough-cobalt-for-electric-vehicles
======
known
[http://archive.is/gC9c5](http://archive.is/gC9c5)

